# Poll - What Vehicle Did You Own Prior the MQB Tiguan?



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

Curious where what car did you have prior to the Tiguan MQB? 

I owned a MK6 GTI but with a growing family ran out of space and needed something bigger but familiar to drive, modify and community


----------



## bubagump17 (May 18, 2008)

I owned a Jeep Wrangler JK Sport. I got tired of the bumpy ride and the poor handling characteristics on the highway. 

In retrospect I probably should have purchased a 4Runner or Grand Cherokee rather than the Tiguan. I’m a bit bummed about how low the Tiguan rides on the road as well as already had faulty breaks and a faulty starter motor with in the first year. I just purchased the Forge lift kit so hopefully that raises it up to a better level (for me). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

bubagump17 said:


> I owned a Jeep Wrangler JK Sport. I got tired of the bumpy ride and the poor handling characteristics on the highway.
> 
> In retrospect I probably should have purchased a 4Runner or Grand Cherokee rather than the Tiguan. I’m a bit bummed about how low the Tiguan rides on the road as well as already had faulty breaks and a faulty starter motor with in the first year. I just purchased the Forge lift kit so hopefully that raises it up to a better level (for me).
> 
> ...


Its funny I still own my 4Runner as weekend/Home Depot car. Something about it, love how its truck feel but its not a great daily driver. Tiguan kind of bends my 4Runner space/utility and my GTI driving characteristics.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

OttaCee said:


> Curious where what car did you have prior to the Tiguan MQB?
> 
> I owned a MK6 GTI but with a growing family ran out of space and needed something bigger but familiar to drive, modify and community


A Tiguan was always in the plans when we planned to have a kid so I had an Infiniti Q50 as a temporary “in between” before we had to get the Tiguan. It was decently fast but I regret buying it because the infotainment sucked and I didn’t feel any motivation to mod it or take really really good care of it. The depreciation is ridiculous on it too. I should’ve bought an STI or an Evo as an in between car instead so I didn’t lose as much money as I did on the Q. The car prior to the Q50 is the one I really miss and would’ve kept. RIP 370Z.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

The Tiguan replaced my wife's 09 RAV4 V6. Much better comfort, fit/finish, etc but do miss the 269hp V6 sometimes.

Have also owned a '10 GTI Autobahn in the past but there have been a few cars between that and the Tig.


----------



## theif1914 (Feb 15, 2013)

I drove a MKIV R32










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

dohboi said:


> The car prior to the Q50 is the one I really miss and would’ve kept. RIP 370Z.


Feel the same, miss my unicorn - A4 Avant 1.8T Quattro Sport Manual 99.5 mid-year, very rare. Tons of mods. But after the first kid, realized it was too small for our needs


----------



## xd-data-ii (Feb 22, 2012)

OttaCee said:


> Curious where what car did you have prior to the Tiguan MQB?
> 
> I owned a MK6 GTI but with a growing family ran out of space and needed something bigger but familiar to drive, modify and community


Same! Had my beloved 2012 mk6 GTi with DSG. Nicely tuned and slightly modded. Loved that car and passed it to my wife when I got a Focus RS. 
It was caught up in a crash last October and written off and now with a kid the jetta GLI and mk7 gti didn’t give the room or rear spacial feel that the Tiguan does with the panoramic sunroof.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

OttaCee said:


> Feel the same, miss my unicorn - A4 Avant 1.8T Quattro Sport Manual 99.5 mid-year, very rare. Tons of mods. But after the first kid, realized it was too small for our needs


That’s awesome! The first car I ever purchased was an A4 Avant but it was the least desirable one you could get. Champagne with tan interior, high mileage, and there was never a time it didn’t leak a bit of oil. Needless to say, I enjoyed seeing people’s reaction when I said “I drive an Audi” and then they saw it in person.


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

1994 Toyota 4x4 SR5 extra cab pickup, bought new in 94 and still own
1994 Nissan 300zx, bought new in 94 and still own
2018 VW Altrack SE, buy back, replaced with 2019 Tiguan SEL


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

2005 Ford Escape awd V6 is the car the Tig replaced (we still have it 225,000 miles and counting)


----------



## srivkin78 (Aug 31, 2019)

OttaCee said:


> Curious where what car did you have prior to the Tiguan MQB?
> 
> I owned a MK6 GTI but with a growing family ran out of space and needed something bigger but familiar to drive, modify and community


I had a 2019 Toyota Rav 4 Adventure which IMO, is a much better car than the Tiguan. My wife was in a Civic lease and she wanted back into an SUV(she drove Rogues before). So in September 2019 she wanted my Rav 4 and i stupidly didn't want two Rav 4's so somehow after a full day of car shopping I ended up with this 2019 SEL R-Line Black. Thankfully its just a lease. Even if APR or Uni come out with a tune, this car lacks so much for the sticker price for me to want to keep it. Both my Rav 4 and Tiguan where $37000 Stickers...But The Rav 4 had more options included for that price...Lane Departure Assist, Heating Steering Wheel, Cooled Seats, LED Headlights, A WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY better stock radio, More power, better MPGs( 26.5 vs the 21.5 I'm getting now) and scheduled services are included in the lease.

The Tiguan wins slightly in the looks department but that is Subjective. It has a bit more room and its easier to see out of and it drives nice. They need to get rid of that Gen3B 2.0T though and just put in the GTI Engine. This car should have been 220+hp with 200+tq from the get go. That is not unreasonable for this class segment. 

The Hyundai Santa Fe's 2.0T is 235HP for $34,000
Mazda CX-5 has a 250HP option, for around $35,000
Kia Sorrento has a V6 option 290hp for $35,000


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

2014 Mazda3 S GT w/tech pack 

Bought brand new. Sold it in November with 210,000 miles. Never gave me any problems. Got $4,000 for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2013 Highlander Limited, absolute POS. For a company known for reliability, I apparently purchased the least reliable ‘yota ever. I even did the smarty thing and got that model year instead of the new body style. I stay away from the 1st gen of a new model release. I will say my service advisor was great, but Toyota overall wasn’t fun to deal with at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 2013 Highlander Limited, absolute POS. For a company known for reliability, I apparently purchased the least reliable ‘yota ever. I even did the smarty thing and got that model year instead of the new body style. I stay away from the 1st gen of a new model release. I will say my service advisor was great, but Toyota overall wasn’t fun to deal with at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine was the first 1st gen of the new model release and I had ZERO problems. And put 210k miles on it. Sorry you had a bad experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It happens, luck of the draw. Owned an Equinox before that, heavy and underpowered. Then some climate control regulator failed. Would be over 3K to fix a $13 dollar part. Chevy said to me if the hot is hot and the cold is cold not worth fixing. It would just cause a knocking sound while driving coming from behind the dash. Got to the point it would do it before you started the car. Sold that for the Highlander. Before that had a VW Jetta, no issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

2012 BMW X5 35D , I miss the torque and power of that beast. 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Came from a 2013 CC, I still have it for sale though. Dealer lowballed me on trade in, so I'm enjoying having both for now.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Came from a 2013 CC, I still have it for sale though. Dealer lowballed me on trade in, so I'm enjoying having both for now.


Nicely done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theif1914 (Feb 15, 2013)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Came from a 2013 CC, I still have it for sale though. Dealer lowballed me on trade in, so I'm enjoying having both for now.


I know what you mean about getting low balled from the dealer they wanted to give me 1k for my 04 R32. Needless to say I cut myself in half and drove both cars off the lot that night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

I came from a stage 3 2013 Focus ST making about 280whp and 330wtq. The power differences have taken some time to get used to, but everything else is better in every way including gas mileage. I'm most likely going to throw on at least some type of tune from APR or Uni when they come out. The Tig isn't my performance car so I don't need it to be too fast, I'd just like it to be able to get out of its own way.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

2018 Grand Cherokee Overland and this VW is so much nicer inside and out


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

I had a 2006 Nissan Pathfinder. It had 200k miles needed a lot of work. Figured it was time for a replacement but the redesigned Pathfinder looks terrible in my opinion. I didn’t realize how difficult it would be to find an SUV comparable in size to my old Pathfinder. Most are smaller and models bigger were either too big or too expensive. I test drove a bunch of suitable contenders, all with compromises compared to the pathfinder, but the Tiguan stood out easily from the crowd. I love the way it handles. The interior design is one of the most important things to me and the Tiguan is great and the infotainment system is perfect. Of course there were some compromises. It’s a little smaller and interior volume suffers a bit, especially if you want to use the third row for someone older than 8. Also, the Pathfinder was a capable off-road vehicle. Although I haven’t tried, I don’t get the same impression about the Tiguan, especially because of the extremely low ground clearance. I was however surprised by the performance of the 4 cylinder engine. The Pathfinder had a 4.0L 6 cylinder, but since the vehicle was so heavy, I think the power to weight ratio of the two are very similar. Sometimes I wish I still had the Pathfinder, and other times I don’t miss it at all.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

bubagump17 said:


> I owned a Jeep Wrangler JK Sport. I got tired of the bumpy ride and the poor handling characteristics on the highway.
> 
> In retrospect I probably should have purchased a 4Runner or Grand Cherokee rather than the Tiguan. I’m a bit bummed about how low the Tiguan rides on the road as well as already had faulty breaks and a faulty starter motor with in the first year. I just purchased the Forge lift kit so hopefully that raises it up to a better level (for me).
> 
> ...


Evidently you don't read FCA forums. People there complain that all FCA vehicles are junk and have problems. Same for Toyota. And no one buys the Tiguan for high ground clearance they buy a Wrangler. People on the forum here are actually turning their Tiguan into low riders.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

The Tig is my wife's car. She had a Ford C-Max before the Tig. Don't ask how she picks cars...


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Tig20ne said:


> Evidently you don't read FCA forums. People there complain that all FCA vehicles are junk and have problems. Same for Toyota. And no one buys the Tiguan for high ground clearance they buy a Wrangler. People on the forum here are actually turning their Tiguan into low riders.


Ground clearance was one of things I miss from my Pathfinder, but I really like the look of a lowered Tig. Can’t have my cake and eat it too.


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

I had a MKV Jetta 2.5....Definitely an upgrade in every respect. Tiguan has AWD, more ground clearance, better fuel economy(crazy right?), more rear leg room, more cargo space, much better infotainment...the list goes on.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Mine was a 2016 Mazda CX5. It was a good car in every respect except for limited outward sight-lines and unreliable xenon headlights. I liked the looks of that vehicle a bit better and it had a shorter turning radius.
The Tiguan has superior power, cargo capacity, infotainment, and value. No regrets!


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

I came into a 2020 Tiguan SEL 4Mo from a 2018 Passat SE w/ Tech. Engine issues led to VW doing a collateral swap but have been pleased with the Tiguan so far (other than the fuel economy which I expected going into it).


----------



## djoslin (Aug 17, 2019)

*2003 Allroad*

Great car, just too many leaks. When the sunroof failed and the cost to fix was more than the car was worth we knew it was time.


----------



## intub81 (Aug 14, 2019)

2014 Mazda 6 Touring. Bought it new, loved it until it started having front suspension issues at about 90000 miles. After replacing all the rubber parts (and a few other things) in the entire front suspension without solving the issues, it was time to get rid of it. Bought the Tig last August, and have loved it so far.


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Also coming from a 2014 Mazda 6 Touring!

Had to pop into the office for a quick trip about 3 weeks ago and got smoked by a postal van on the way home! It was driving next to me in the right lane and out of nowhere decided to make a U-turn!

I pretty much T-boned her and insurance wrote off my vehicle. 

We were looking to sell the Mazda pre-Covid and swap to a compact suv, and Tig was on the shortlist. We test drove one and fell in love, the rest as they say is history!

Had a 2011 Jetta TDI prior to the Mazda, which was bought back during dieselgate :wave:


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

Traded my Accord Coupe Touring V6 2017, the only regret was losing the HP, other than that happy with the Tig


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Tig20ne said:


> Evidently you don't read FCA forums. People there complain that all FCA vehicles are junk and have problems. Same for Toyota. And no one buys the Tiguan for high ground clearance they buy a Wrangler. People on the forum here are actually turning their Tiguan into low riders.


You're painting with a mighty wide brush there. I've been on Chrysler forums well over a decade and yes some complain mightily about there cars but many praise them as well swearing they are the best vehicles ever built. Same can be said for just about any manufacturer's forum, many of which I'm a member of and have been for years. As for this forum...MBQ Tiguans are new. The majority of the chatter is about adding this bling or that. Typical for newer models. As time progresses these Tiguans will break more often and people will look here for help but there will still be many praising their virtues. And so it goes.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

2016 GTI PP. 
I miss the power and handling... getting used to the new normal. Definitely more comfy and relaxed. Will enjoy it for what it is. Economy is about the same, a tad worse in the tig. Moved to a 2020 Highline R. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

2016 BMW F85 X5M .... thought it was time to be responsible, so moved to the 2018 VW Tiguan SEL-P R-Line


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

I traded a 2015 Honda Pilot for my 2018 Tiguan Sel and I regret it everyday. I miss the comfy seats and the heating and ac. My tig has been nothing but trouble.


----------



## hojbjerg (Jul 3, 2018)

Audi Q5. Biggest downgrade is power train coming from a 6 cyl 3.2L engine. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Tig is the wifes daily... Before that it was a 2017 RAV4 Platinum, 2003 Jetta WB 1.8T and a 1997 Jetta Trek. We bought the RAV4 when we found out she was pregnant with our second but that lasted two years as she missed having and driving a VW.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dbrioso (Sep 10, 2019)

2016 Honda CRV Ex-L. Good car but third row, style, and digital dash on VW won me over


----------



## Tiguan_STL (Apr 14, 2019)

17 GTI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Still have my 01 B5 1.8T 6sp 4Mo wagon. The Tiguan replaced it for trips as my wife said it's not reliable enough. Before the swap, it was quite reliable, after there were several electrical issue. The bad U-joint in the center driveshaft while driving through Utah was the last issue. She had the 05 Golf, but has decided she likes driving the Tiguan more. My youngest son gets the Golf, it only has 62K on it vs the 260K on his B5 FWD wagon.


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

Had a 2002 Subaru RS (swapped an STI engine in, big turbo, etc etc) that became very needy and not a good daily driver.

Went to a 2010 Audi S4 that had reasonable power but not a big enough back seat when we started expanding the family. For such a long car, the back seat is tiny...

Now we've gotten down to one vehicle, our Tig, and i've got a Ducati Multistrada 1200 for when i need to get the heart rate up.


----------



## R-LineMidwest (May 24, 2019)

I had a 2017 Tacoma TRD Off Road 6MT. I loved that truck but a kid ran a red light and T-Boned me. I had zero plans to get anothe vehicle but being thrust into the vehicle market was kind of fun. Saw the blacked out R Line Tig and really like it. Even though people claim its "slow", its faster than my truck and gets way better gas mileage.


----------



## NJGrown (Sep 24, 2019)

I came from a 2011 WRX COBB Stage2+. It was time for a change (It went to a good home). I didn’t know about the difference in the B-cycle engines, but the R-Line Black looks awesome lowered and tinted. Waiting ever so patiently for APR.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

We had a 2000 Saab 9-3 coupe.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Any VW owners Alfa Romeo enthusiasts?


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

lgbalfa said:


> Any VW owners Alfa Romeo enthusiasts?


 I am! Learned to drive on my Dad’s 164, loved Alfa’s ever since... Really want a Stelvio, but just out of price range, so probably replacing my 2011 Tiguan with new Tiguan or Atlas Cross Sport.


----------



## dbigley (Apr 8, 2003)

I owned a 2011 Tiguan SE, now have a 2018 SEL-Premium.









Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyfe (Jun 22, 2020)

*Bmw -> VW*

BMW Fan, but the fiancé has brought me over to the VW side 

Previous Rides:
1989 BMW 325is
2003 BMW 325i
2008 BMW 328i
2013 BMW 328i
2013 BMW X5

New Ride:
2020 VW Tiguan SE


----------



## SwiftGTI (Jul 15, 2011)

MK6 GTI. Wife and I liked that car quite a bit, but it was time for something bigger for the "family car". Glad we bought a Tiguan - makes it easier not having the GTI around.


----------



## BucktownTiguan (Jan 21, 2020)

2003 Jeep Liberty that my wife and I bought for $5,000 with 115K miles on it. Was actually a great car for 4+ years and was sad to see it go since we just didn't have room for a 2nd car. However, no comparison to our 2018 SEL-P which is 100x superior in every way possible...except maybe the power/tranny.


----------



## schoenzyy (May 9, 2016)

2010 mk6 GTI


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Traded our 14 touareg r line in for the 2020 Tiguan sel p r line. Touareg all of a sudden had several major issues at 77k. Liking the Tiguan much more and a big fan of the mqb platform. 

Wife has a 19 R 6mt and I have a supercharged mk4 r32 the tiggy is perfect for our family duties and a daily.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## __raj (Apr 28, 2018)

2018 Tiguan is wife’s. 

She loves her 18 Tiguan SE with 62k but her last car a 2005 Subaru Legacy GT manual wagon Since new was an absolute hoot With 250HP. Basically a grown up WRX. It was leaking oil with 245k. Subaru had way better AC and obviously power/fun.


----------



## hillie16 (Jul 2, 2020)

We just brought home a 2020 Tiguan SE today. Traded in her Jeep Patriot. Got a lot more car for only $20/mo more than she was paying. We have a baby on the way, so the third row was necessary, and the Tiggy seemed to be the best value in our price range.


----------



## TickTockTiggy (Jul 1, 2020)

I traded a 3 month old 2020 Honda Pilot Elite for my 2020 SEL AWD yesterday. I was sick of infotainment issues, and zero fix in sight.


----------



## CaRlisabadman (Dec 29, 2019)

Wifes Vehicle

She has a 2004 4 Runner. She did love many things about the 4Runner and it was hard for me to convince her to let it go. But she is super happy with the Tiguan.


----------



## emgee420 (Mar 8, 2009)

Turned in a 2014 beetle for a 2020 SE, makes life with a 2 year old a little easier


----------



## B5Bud (Apr 18, 2002)

I had a 2017 VW Jetta SE. nice car but the AC could barely cool the car on hot days and rear passengers suffered with no mid level vents. Plus the hard plastics sometimes made it feel cheap. 

Now I just bought a 2018 SEL Prem R Line and love it so far. Every time I get into it I’m discovering something new. It feels more solid and definitely more luxurious.


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

I came from a 2017 Lexus GX 460. It was beast of a car, V8, tons of offroad capability and towing capacity, but not very good for the commute.


----------



## Toomoody (Jul 16, 2020)

I had a 2007 RAV4 that I traded, but the Tig really replaces a 2007 prius as the family car and the prius slides over to be my commuter (once commuting is a thing again). We wanted a 3 row SUV in the smallest package possible and got a great covid deal on a '19 SE with 0% financing and 6 more years of warranty.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

2013 Sportwagen TDI. Took the settlement money and put that into 2018 Tiguan SE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heycalvind (May 13, 2010)

16 WRX. Luckily we still have the FoST to have fun in. But I do miss it a lot.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

2012 VW Jetta GLI Base with 6-Speed. Missing the 6-speed right about now.  Just the 6-speed. The rest of the car can go to hell #RepairsGalore lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

MK7 Alltrack 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agacom (Aug 16, 2020)

2017 GTI SE with lighting package and fender sound system. Man did I love this car. Lease was up and was time to move on! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delaware guy (Sep 4, 2015)

2016 GSW Limited. Great car. My son is now driving it.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

2015 Volkswagen Golf TDI
Wish you could get a Tiguan MQB with a Diesel engine in NA.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

2017 Alltrack SE











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbigley (Apr 8, 2003)

My previous vehicle was a 2011 Tiguan SE









Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------

